# Snow 2010 South Brazil



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

The historic snow storm in Brazil south......2010 august.

Originally post by Barriga-Verde





























































































































































































































































:cheers:[/QUOTE]


By Lucasjss




























By acelomadoSC















































By lucasjss


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Alvarélio Kurossu








Alvarélio Kurossu








Alvarélio Kurossu


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, this is definitely not a place for stereotypes. :lol: :lol: :lol:
God blessed our country. We have everything you can imagine, different cultures, different views... any kind of natural resources... Sometimes I wonder if we deserve all this. But it doesn't matter. GO BRAZIL!!! :cheer:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> Ok, this is definitely not a place for stereotypes. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> God blessed our country. We have everything you can imagine, different cultures, different views... any kind of natural resources... Sometimes I wonder if we deserve all this. But it doesn't matter. GO BRAZIL!!! :cheer:


Thanks for the comment and i totally agree with you =D BRAAAAAZIIIIL :banana:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snow in Brazil? :nuts: 

This country never ceases to amaze and surprise me! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Snow is not the first thing that comes to mind when one thinks of Brazil - but there it is! And lots of it too! lol :happy: Amazing photos!! 

It's so true, Brazil really does have it all!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ THANKS GUYS ABOUT UR COMMENTS AND YEAH YOU CAN WAIT EVERYTHING ABOUT US HAHAHAH


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
even atomic bombs. :|

http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,693336,00.html

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> even atomic bombs. :|
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,693336,00.html
> ...


:rofl::lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ HAHAHAHA OH IM LUAGHING AT REAL AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

brazilteen said:


>


^^ Felipe Massa?? :lol::lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

HAHAHAH i'm laughing here about it^^^^^


----------



## DBertrand (Jul 19, 2010)

Today in Urubici
1600 meters above sea level

































http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Vlw essas fotos tão realmente absurdas UHAUAUHAUHAU muito bonitas


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Omg...
Santa Catarina = beautiful beaches and snow mountains .
AMAZING!
Love Brazil =)


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

WWW.TERRA.COM.BR

























































WWW.METSUL.COM


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

KEEP POSTING HAHAHAHAH


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing year of snow in brazil


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Axelferis said:


> how coul it be possible to snow in Brazil ?? :uh:


Snow usually falls in harsh winters in some mountainous regions in the southern states of Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul, but blizzard like the one shown in the pictures above are rare. The last one was 14 years ago.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*The green area of the map shows the region of Brazil where the winter is stronger,always the temperature arrives at 0 or less than that,so every year snows in the region but this year the snow was stronger....the reason for i make a thread =P*


----------



## hermes72 (May 27, 2008)

Where is Global Warming?!?!Definitely not in Brazil........in Russia I guess.......lol
Nice Pictures!!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

hermes72 said:


> Where is Global Warming?!?!Definitely not in Brazil........in Russia I guess.......lol
> Nice Pictures!!!


Wrong. Its in Brazil too. This snow PALES in comparassion to snowstorms in the past. As posted before, in 1879, Vacaria saw an accumulation of 2 meters of snow. In 1958, 1.5 meters of snow in São Joaquim.

30cm now... :|


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

In Brazil snow EVERY year, but dont have acumulation.
Morro da Igreja is the coldest region in Brazil, the record on this area is registred by the air force (have a base on this location) and its more than *-40* !!! Yeah, more than -40 in BRAZIL.
Dont exist global warming, only global changes.
Urban areas are most hot every year because the poluition, concrete and size, but in another areas the weather change, but not obrigatory to hot.
Example: Campo Grande, in Mato Grosso do Sul, this city is very hot, its comum to see 35 or 40 C every day, and a lot of sun...
In this Year, this city registred 4 C.
Sry for my bad english


----------



## DBertrand (Jul 19, 2010)

caduroxbr said:


> In Brazil snow EVERY year, but dont have acumulation.
> Morro da Igreja is the coldest region in Brazil, the record on this area is registred by the air force (have a base on this location) and its more than *-40* !!! Yeah, more than -40 in BRAZIL.
> Dont exist global warming, only global changes.
> Urban areas are most hot every year because the poluition, concrete and size, but in another areas the weather change, but not obrigatory to hot.
> ...


Que mentira!! :lol:

The lowest temperature recorded in Brazil was -17.8 ° C


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> how coul it be possible to snow in Brazil ?? :uh:


 Cold, high and humid. Snow is a consequence.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

DBertrand said:


> Que mentira!! :lol:
> 
> The lowest temperature recorded in Brazil was -17.8 ° C


 Maybe he meant thermal sensation.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

DSoares

Serra do Panelão









Ainda com neve caindo









Morro da Igreja - Manhã do dia 5


















nevando, nevando









Transiberiana fechada devido ao acúmulo de neve :lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

SÓ VAI COM ORDEM...;61542109]ECO RESORT em BOM JARDIM DA SERRA (SC)
Fotos:






Fonte:
http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/estelabene...da-neve-para-a-serra-de-sc/?topo=67,2,18,,,67

ECO RESORT RIO DO RASTRO SEM NEVE:



http://www.riodorastro.com.br/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

ronin(POA);61524969]Em Bom Jesus tambem parece q teve uma boa acumulaçao










Mito Sarmento









Mito Sarmento









Mito Sarmento









metsul.com









metsul.com









metsul.com









metsul.com









metsul.com









zerohora.clicrbs.com.br









zerohora.clicrbs.com.br









zerohora.clicrbs.com.br









zerohora.clicrbs.com.br









noticias.r7.com


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

=ronin(POA);61523419]Nao, nas regioes mais altas do RS tambem nevou forte, o problema eh q os reporteres muito espertos resolveram esperar a neve em Gramado em vez de Sao Jose dos Ausentes (q tem uma "pequena" diferença de mais de 400m de altitude :bash: )

E a reporter da RBS ainda estava dormindo na hora q nevou em Gramado :lol:



Algumas fotos de Sao Jose dos Ausentes 










metsul.com









metsul.com









metsul.com









Bode Morto









Bode Morto









Bode Morto









Bode Morto









Bode Morto









www.clicrbs.com.br









www.clicrbs.com.br









www.clicrbs.com.br


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

This year is more strong due the La Niña in the Pacific!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

great collection


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

DBertrand said:


> Que mentira!! :lol:
> 
> The lowest temperature recorded in Brazil was -17.8 ° C


Lol, -17.8 OFICIAL.
But the weather sensation is bigger.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is really amazing and awesome to watching those images (snow terrain) in Brazil... :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Tourniquet said:


> Maybe he meant thermal sensation.


although I like (and preffer) the expression in portuguese and even its translation into english, I think the expression is inexistant in english. The correct would be windchill (when talking about cold) and heat index (when talking about heat)


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
thank's aces, I would never imagine that expresion was inexistant in english.


----------



## ESMAwar (Feb 5, 2008)

That's Brazil people! A Continetal Country!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

WWW.METSUL.COM














































WWW.METSUL.COM





































WWW.METSUL.COM


----------



## RenatoSayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice photos. Amazing!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ yup


----------



## Antero de Quental (Nov 17, 2010)

Vai comer a buceta da sua mãe, seu filho da puta!
canalha do *******!
Você não vale o cocô dos meus cachorros!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
:applause: :applause:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Antero de Quental said:


> Vai comer a buceta da sua mãe, seu filho da puta!
> canalha do *******!
> Você não vale o cocô dos meus cachorros!


Você é troll mas ridiculo do mundo.

Not snow, was a huge storm that occurred this month in southern Brazil.The hail had large accumulation in Campos Novos(29,133 inhabitants), Santa Catarina state, where losses were enormous. The ice has changed the landscape of the region.









www.metsul.com








www.metsul.com








www.metsul.com








www.metsul.com








www.metsul.com


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

Eu odeio neve, especialmente em lugares tropicais/subtropicais. Muito frio com muitas problemas. Nevou aqui no extremo sul do Texas no dia Natal 2004. Ele matou muitos de meus plantas tropicais e palmeiras. (I hate snow, especially in tropical/subtropical places. It snowed here in the extreme south of Texas on Christmas Day 2004. It killed many of my tropical plants and palms). Pelo menos as criancas gostaram. Muito obrigado pelos fotos.


----------



## Latino Americano (May 5, 2012)

This winter was unforgettable, I hope this coming winter in Brazil is equal.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

first time for me to see this interesting thread...nice photos.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Latino Americano said:


> This winter was unforgettable, I hope this coming winter in Brazil is equal.


2011's winter was colder, but less snowy. In my city, Londrina, for instance (600 meters-high, crossed by Tropic of Capricorn), we had 1°C three times. 

This year started quite cold: after a very hot February, by late March, we had 11°C in Londrina and -1°C in Santa Catarina state high plateau. On May 1st, 5°C in Londrina and lots of negatives in Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina states.


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

yes.. it snowed during autumn this year here in Brazil.. -9 C in São Joaquim.. and now that we are in winter everything is white down here again


----------

